

Recommend the best Ruby on Rails Content Management System - imjoel

I would like to start getting more familiar with the Rails environment; I thought I could do this by launching my new websites on a Rails CMS. Thanks
======
steveybaby
Radiant (<http://radiantcms.org/>) is very popular. If you want something more
lightweight, I've just started using blogcast
<http://techoctave.com/blogcast/> which is a great rails based blogging
engine.

If you _really_ want to learn Rails though, write your own CMS with it!

